# 2009-gibson-sg-zoot-suit-black-and-orange



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

I know someone was looking for one of these here recently








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I know Reverb would beg to differ, but there’s no way I would pay anywhere close to that.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Someone here was looking for one months back


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, it was Pete (@faracaster ) and I believe we collectively tried to talk him out of it. 😄


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA yes !!!
I must have been Covid drunk. 
However....if that was half the price....hmmmmm


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

its basically a plywood guitar?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd like to see one in person.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chito said:


> I'd like to see one in person.


I saw a blues rock band with one while on a dinner date years ago. The guitar was alright, the player was great.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Budda said:


> I saw a blues rock band with one while on a dinner date years ago. The guitar was alright, the player was great.


I was thinking it'll fit a blues guy, specially if he wears a zoot suit to match it. 
I just read except you can't wear one in LA. It's illegal.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

That must be a heavy SG.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

